# New member, hopefully soon to be new owner



## mugball (Dec 4, 2020)

Hello from Ireland, new member registered because I am finally going to buy a TT, and am looking for a MK1. Like most petrol heads in their early 40s I was an impressionable teen when it was launched and have wanted one ever since.

Have resisted buying one for a while because we live in rural area with a farm lane as a driveway. However was about to drop 5-6k on a second car, a local runabout for me whilst the wife uses main car.

Whilst browsing around for a car suitable for the lane, I suddenly realised I'd be better off paying to fix the laneway and spending the rest of the money on a TT!

So here I am.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Mugball, Welcome to the TTF.
My standard reply for would be Mk1 owners

Service history is very important.
Cambelt/water pump 75K miles or 5 years which ever comes first.
Dash instruments (dashpod) read correctly & coolant temp reaches 90 within a couple of miles & stays there.
If it has xenon headlights, make sure the headlight washers work, MOT fail. N/A jn UK now.
3.2 V6 no turbo or cambelt to worry about, so should be more reliable & a nicer exhaust note.
V6 Chain wear can be checked using VagCom, very expensive to replace.
DSG may be weak link, unless you can find a manual. Expensive to repair, but probably no more expensive than a manuals clutch.
Check no delay when pulling away & no juddering when reversing slowly while turning up an incline or into a tight parking space.

Don't rush into it. A good TT is a wonderful car, a badun can be a money pit.
Plenty of good uns out there, but probably more bad uns, so as I said don't rush into it.
A bad TT, could be the most expensive car you've ever bought.

Roadsters, check roof operation thorougly & carpets for damp, especially in the rear. Roof drains block easily & damp can cause lot of future probs in rest of car.
Hoggy.


----------



## mugball (Dec 4, 2020)

Hoggy said:


> Hi Mugball, Welcome to the TTF.
> My standard reply for would be Mk1 owners
> 
> Service history is very important.
> ...


Hi Hoggy, thanks for that, all bases covered.

Should have added am looking for a 1.8 225bhp coupe. Would love a 3.2 V6 but unfortunately the road tax rates in Ireland rules this out - guts of 2k a year!


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome


----------



## mugball (Dec 4, 2020)

How long do I need to wait/how many posts do I need before I can access forum area with cars for sale?


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

mugball said:


> How long do I need to wait/how many posts do I need before I can access forum area with cars for sale?


Hi, There is no post or time limit as it encourages bumping etc. which will delay access even longer.

For Market Place & PM access info click link.
https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... 0&t=804241
Hoggy.


----------



## mugball (Dec 4, 2020)

Hoggy said:


> mugball said:
> 
> 
> > How long do I need to wait/how many posts do I need before I can access forum area with cars for sale?
> ...


Just made the necessary contribution via paypal.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

mugball said:


> Just made the necessary contribution via paypal.


Hi Clement, Thanks for your contribution, you have full access & stickers will be in post tomorrow.
Hoggy.


----------

